# With all the different Instructors out there.... are you confused as to where to go?



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 11, 2003)

If so what do you think can be done and by whom?

:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 11, 2003)

Not at all.
I know who to listen to.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 11, 2003)

No.  I have my instructor who clearly knows his stuff and his team of assistant instructors.  I don't see a problem with where and how I plan to go [with my goals].

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2003)

If my instructor were to cease operations in this town I would have a choice between Tracy's and Sepulveda's Kenpo (Mitchel's just skipped town with everyones money). I would be hard pressed to choose because they both have a history of strife with us. However I would probably choose one of the Sepulveda schools because I hear a couple of them are nice guys.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 12, 2003)

This is an excellent question. 

I have been studying for almost three years now at a school that we picked out of the phone book for my daughter.  The school teaches 'Ed Parker American Kenpo'. When I started, the studio owner had a 4th degree black belt (currently a 5th). He studies with Mr. Planas. So, I believe that I am learning material from a Parker - Planas lineage, if you will.

Then I go and attend the Sunday seminars are the Internationals this year, and have a short class with Mr. Trejo, Mr. Gilbert, et al. The material I learn in these seminars is VASTLY different from what I have learned. 

It makes you wonder how something as seemingly basic as a 'Twist Stance' can be interpreted and taught so differently.

At this point, I don't have enough of an understanding of the system to know what is right and what is wrong. I need to continue my studies with my current instructor, at least through the Black Belt level. He often adds the 'WHY' we do things to the material presented.  And, I need to not attend seminars.

Eventually, I hope to be able to spend some time with Mr. Planas one-on-one, and further my understanding directly from him. Further, once I understand the material as presented through Mr. Planas, I can begin to further evaluate other material as presented as American Kenpo. 

There are two sayings I try to remember; 
"What is useful, and what is useless, will make itself known through time, practice and logic."
"He who knows HOW will be the student, and He who knows WHY will be the teacher."

Because of the ego's and the business plans, I do not think any organization will ever be able to re-unite the Kenpo community.

Peace - Mike


----------



## Seig (Oct 12, 2003)

There are a lot of great instructors out there.  It has been repeatedly said that Mr. Parker taught everyone differently based on their strengths and weaknesses.  I feel that as a martial artist you need to find an instructor that has what you are specifically looking for (ie, iron worker and watch maker or any combination there of).


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 12, 2003)

Let me know if you need a good word in to one of the John Sepulveda schools.  I probably know them, but who knows what a word from me would mean ... let's see ... double the cost, you have to spar with your eyes closed, etc.

Check out the website... it is fairly basic and easy to navigate (yeah, I did it).

*http://akts.us/links.html *

-Michael


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank you; however, I still have two to choose from of our own.


----------



## molson (Oct 16, 2003)

I moved almost a year and a half ago. With all of the different instructors, it was very confusing on where to go and train. I did find one outstanding instructor but logistics and work schedule did not allow that to continue. What also makes it hard is the statements each instructor makes and the different opinions everyone has.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *If so what do you think can be done and by whom?
> 
> :asian: *



Let me add to that question. Does one look at the tournament record, their business stature, or the people they produce when deciding where to go?:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *If so what do you think can be done and by whom?
> 
> :asian: *



this is absolutely an excellence question.

it is hard to know which one is a good guy or a bad guy.

i guess the way to solve this problem is to send all senior members and GM to hunt or smoke bad guys out of the hole

unless this kind of thing happens, i and other will keep our finger cross and PRAY for the best when entering a DOJO


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Let me add to that question. Does one look at the tournament record, their business stature, or the people they produce when deciding where to go?:asian: *



Personally, I look at the people they produce and the knowledge they have. Tournament records is accesory.

And as I have to instructors, I have no problem in case one of them ceases to teach. Or even both, as I also know of some of their instructors in other schools


----------

